# HUSBANDRY, REALLY? SHOULD BE WIFERY



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Just had a thought after I used the word "husbandry" in a post. Why is it called that? Anyone know the history behind it? We all know its the wife/mother that does all the house keeping, decorating, nurturing, cooking, etc, etc. Heck we pretty much do everything just curious of your thoughts I think I'm going to start using wifery from now on


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just figured it was called that because it's like taking care of your husband.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I just figured it was called that because it's like taking care of your husband.



Ha,ha, that's a good one


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2012)

It is called husbandry, it refers to how wives take care of their husbands. So based on that theory, wifery would be how the husbands take care of the wives. Now for the most part, husbands do not do the cleaning, food preparation, doctoring, and feeding (otherwise know as basic care) of their wives. Since we want our animals to have the best care possible, we go with the real 
caretakers, the females... thus we use the term husbandry.


    Said very tongue in cheek and in a joking manner.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> Oh boy, here we go...



Ha, ha,


----------



## Edna (Dec 1, 2012)

husÂ·bandÂ·ry (hzbn-dr)
n.
1. 
a. The act or practice of cultivating crops and breeding and raising livestock; agriculture.
b. The application of scientific principles to agriculture, especially to animal breeding.
2. Careful management or conservation of resources; economy.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How is this not what husbands do? Particularly in the second sense of the word, I think husbandry is a very good description of what husbands do. I am not married, but rather have a forever live-in BF. He does most of the things the above posts claim as the sole province of wives/women. He cooks, cleans, and cares for our animals. We do these things together or in tandem, without formally assigning roles or chores. The only limitation he has on the things he will do is doctoring people. Give the guys some credit, please.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> It is called husbandry, it refers to how wives take care of their husbands. So based on that theory, wifery would be how the husbands take care of the wives. Now for the most part, husbands do not do the cleaning, food preparation, doctoring, and feeding (otherwise know as basic care) of their wives. Since we want our animals to have the best care possible, we go with the real
> caretakers, the females... thus we use the term husbandry.
> 
> 
> Said very tongue in cheek and in a joking manner.




So, if I use my term wifery, OMG, my poor tort . I will def stick with the term husbandry. 
Just kidding to all the men out there.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Said very tongue in cheek and in a joking manner.





Edna said:


> Give the guys some credit, please.



Sorry I thought I made it clear I was joking. As with everything in life, there are those that fit a description and those whom do not. I do give credit to those men (and women) who fit the bill. I for one, freely and honestly admit I am not as good with caring for a husband as I am with caring for an animal. So I can say I do both husbandry and wifery in my sense of the terms.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Edna said:


> husÂ·bandÂ·ry (hzbn-dr)
> n.
> 1.
> a. The act or practice of cultivating crops and breeding and raising livestock; agriculture.
> ...




Oh, this is all in fun. Was really just wondering why it was called husbandry, as the wife's/mothers usually, do the nurturing of the children, cleaning, decorating, etc. even if that part is shared, it's usually more the female then male. 
Just gotta give the men on here a little poke now and then, keep them on their toes, right Tom


----------



## cherylim (Dec 1, 2012)

If Jacqui's description is correct, midwifery is a man taking care of a baby because it's easier than dealing with a woman!


----------



## bigred (Dec 1, 2012)

I like these kind of posts, always time for a little fun. So I woke up early this morning made coffee and brought my wife coffee and pound cake in bed, like I always do. I must admit she does more of the dishes and cleaning than I do. I do alot of the laundry, I guess we each do our own thing to help out= she probably does a little more tho. I can walk by a sink full of dishes for a week or so, she cant


----------



## DeanS (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna quietly immerse myself into the shadows and shut up (for once).


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2012)

bigred said:


> I like these kind of posts, always time for a little fun. So I woke up early this morning made coffee and brought my wife coffee and pound cake in bed, like I always do. I must admit she does more of the dishes and cleaning than I do. I do alot of the laundry, I guess we each do our own thing to help out= she probably does a little more tho. I can walk by a sink full of dishes for a week or so, she cant



I think this is exactly how it should be, sharing the work.  My children would dirty all the dishes and then wash just what they needed for the meal they were eating at the moment and leave the rest dirty.  Me, if I am washing I am going to do it all.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

bigred said:


> I like these kind of posts, always time for a little fun. So I woke up early this morning made coffee and brought my wife coffee and pound cake in bed, like I always do. I must admit she does more of the dishes and cleaning than I do. I do alot of the laundry, I guess we each do our own thing to help out= she probably does a little more tho. I can walk by a sink full of dishes for a week or so, she cant



I don't get it. Guys have a way of not seeing certain things, selective seeing, hmmm. How do you do that?. Oh, and you also seem to think a garbage bag has an endless bottom, hmmm again, really Now, if I got the coffee pound cake in bed, well I could forgive the selective seeing


----------



## sibi (Dec 1, 2012)

Edna had it right. It's a word used to refer to management in agricultural production. It really doesn't have anything to do with what husbands or wives do for each other. Having said that, it"s fun to play with the idea. The etymology of the word may shed more light on the matter. I think it's an English word.
[/i]


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 1, 2012)

Word History: This very Good Word originated as Old English husbonda, one of many words snitched from Old Norse. This one was originally husbondi "freeholder, peasant with his own farm", a compound noun made up of hus "house" + bondi "estate owner", the present participle of bua "to have a household". This is where the meaning of "to manage a farm" originated. The Old Norse-speaking Vikings who invaded England in the 9th-11th centuries century often took Anglo-Saxon wives. These women proudly referred to their men as land-owners. Other women later stretched the truth until the meaning of the noun husband changed but not that of the verb. Curious, eh what?

http://www.alphadictionary.com/goodword/word/husbandry

This is what I found when I looked it up. I had thought the term was in reference to when husbands use to be the sole providers for their wives, so when talking about husbandry I imagined it was how well a man provided for his wife and children, but it looks as though I was wrong.


----------



## bigred (Dec 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I like these kind of posts, always time for a little fun. So I woke up early this morning made coffee and brought my wife coffee and pound cake in bed, like I always do. I must admit she does more of the dishes and cleaning than I do. I do alot of the laundry, I guess we each do our own thing to help out= she probably does a little more tho. I can walk by a sink full of dishes for a week or so, she cant
> ...



I took the kitchen trash out today but it didnt actually make it to the outdoor trash can. I just threw it out the back door


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lets not get all women's rights and all...it is what it is......


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Lets not get all women's rights and all...it is what it is......



It's just too bad that there has to be women's rights, that we can't manage to just have a human's right no matter what the sex, color, belief, ect..,


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Ya, what Jacqui said




bigred said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



LMAO, that's what I do. Then he has to take it the rest of the way or the varmits will get into it, then HE will have a big mess to clean up




lovelyrosepetal said:


> Word History: This very Good Word originated as Old English husbonda, one of many words snitched from Old Norse. This one was originally husbondi "freeholder, peasant with his own farm", a compound noun made up of hus "house" + bondi "estate owner", the present participle of bua "to have a household". This is where the meaning of "to manage a farm" originated. The Old Norse-speaking Vikings who invaded England in the 9th-11th centuries century often took Anglo-Saxon wives. These women proudly referred to their men as land-owners. Other women later stretched the truth until the meaning of the noun husband changed but not that of the verb. Curious, eh what?
> 
> http://www.alphadictionary.com/goodword/word/husbandry
> 
> ...



I like Jacqui's meaning better


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2012)

I count my blessings every day. I married a woman with a strong traditional Italian background. I am not ALLOWED to cook and clean, and I better not even think about doing the laundry. Those things are the woman's job according to her upbringing. BUT, her car and the yard better be in tip top shape. And if there is a noise in the house at night, its MY job to go investigate and handle whatever it is. Its all a trade off. We never assigned chores or anything. She just does her things and I do mine. We are both happy with the arrangement. At least in my case, the wife is quite satisfied with our "husbandry".


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> I count my blessings every day. I married a woman with a strong traditional Italian background. I am not ALLOWED to cook and clean, and I better not even think about doing the laundry. Those things are the woman's job according to her upbringing. BUT, her car and the yard better be in tip top shape. And if there is a noise in the house at night, its MY job to go investigate and handle whatever it is. Its all a trade off. We never assigned chores or anything. She just does her things and I do mine. We are both happy with the arrangement. At least in my case, the wife is quite satisfied with our "husbandry".



I want to hear her side Just kidding of course. My husband does help put with the cleaning and dishes, etc. i don't demand it, but he'd better   I bite my tongue most of the time, as its just not done the right way, my way, and I have to go behind him, when he's not looking of course and redo most of what he's done. I don't know, most men just can't or won't match bowls or remember what can go in the dryer and what can't, and they don't move furniture when they vacuum. He does cook once in a while too, that he is better at then me  However, I do a lot of the considered "men's work" too. The Tom boy in me likes that kind of work better. House work is never ending. The important thing, is if both parties are happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Tortus (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought about making this topic not long ago. I figured husbandry was an archaic term comparing taking care of something to a husband taking care of his wife.

You need to take care of your tortoise as a husband would his wife. Feed her, house her, etc. 

But apparently that's wrong. lol


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Barb, That is the very thing I hate about housework. The fact that it is never ending. I don't mind cleaning but to constantly clean the same stuff over and over again is so annoying and gets old really fast. I also hate the fact that you can never really be done with cleaning, in that, no matter how clean you have cleaned up, you can still do a better job, so aggravating! My husband is also a better cook than I am, but he never cleans up after himself. Typical man.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 1, 2012)

Fun post! I also agree with Jacqui, every home is different. Whatever works!

(note: Yet work within the house tends to be relentless; cooking, washing, cleaning...then do it again. Is that where the word, 'drudgery' came from? While outside chores, unless you are on a farm, are more discrete and variable. Not always, but in general.)

Still, I can't complain, I married a non traditional Italian man who does most of the cooking, often the laundry, some cleaning. 
Likes his sports, etc., but will pop up and check the spaghetti sauce during the adverts! Or is he really just getting another beer? 

Anyway, it works out well for both of us (back to my original statement!).

And it does sound like the term, 'husbandry', has a more agricultural meaning.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> Hey Barb, That is the very thing I hate about housework. The fact that it is never ending. I don't mind cleaning but to constantly clean the same stuff over and over again is so annoying and gets old really fast. I also hate the fact that you can never really be done with cleaning, in that, no matter how clean you have cleaned up, you can still do a better job, so aggravating! My husband is also a better cook than I am, but he never cleans up after himself. Typical man.



Yes, I hear you loud and clear. Also with the husband not cleaning up after he cooks, ugh.




lynnedit said:


> Fun post! I also agree with Jacqui, every home is different. Whatever works!
> 
> (note: Yet work within the house tends to be relentless; cooking, washing, cleaning...then do it again. Is that where the word, 'drudgery' came from? While outside chores, unless you are on a farm, are more discrete and variable. Not always, but in general.)
> 
> ...




Hey, as long as he stirs then he can have the beer


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 1, 2012)

True, Barb!

And the important thing, Tom, is that you do count your blessings every day. We all need to do that more often.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> I count my blessings every day. I married a woman with a strong traditional Italian background. I am not ALLOWED to cook and clean, and I better not even think about doing the laundry. Those things are the woman's job according to her upbringing. BUT, her car and the yard better be in tip top shape. And if there is a noise in the house at night, its MY job to go investigate and handle whatever it is. Its all a trade off. We never assigned chores or anything. She just does her things and I do mine. We are both happy with the arrangement. At least in my case, the wife is quite satisfied with our "husbandry".



That is how our house works too. In fact, if he does clean I have to reclean because I like it done a certain way but there are chores he has to do and likes to do them in his own way too.


----------



## waterboy (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm continuing Toms first post. And go and go and go and go


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ugh! With that selective seeing! Is that what it's called? Socks are my main nemesis! They are EVERYWHERE and my kids have started leaving theirs all over in random places too! I defiantly enjoy the husbandry with my torts! BUT, I have to admit sometimes (ok most time) I chose to do something outside with the torts to avoid seeing what is becoming of my house! Bottomless garbage can???? How about everything and everywhere becomes the garbage can!


----------

